# help cat in labor



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

she has just had her first one and i think its dead wat do i do ? she is still cleaning it but not done the cord 

wat do i do?


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Pick it up and rub it with a towel, rub it's chest and try to clear it's mouth if there is any gunk there


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Forget about the cord mum can do that later just try to stimulate it's breathing, make sure it is warm. Hopefully a breeder will be along soon with some expert advice xx


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

yes keep rubbing it...quickly...


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Anything yet???


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't do expert - but do what heavenleigh said - do it until you are sure it is breathing, if you think it still has gunk in it's nose and mouth that you can't clear hold it in your hands with it's had pointing away from you and swing you arms hard up and down a couple of times. DOn't give up for at least 30 mins.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You can rub them quite roughly too - don't worry about hurting it - dead is as hurt as you can get. 

Are you having any luck?


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

hope things are improving ..


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Please let us know when you can, fingers, toes, legs and arms crossed for you, also remember sometimes there is nothing you can do, try not to feel bad x


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

fingers crossed x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

hope all is going ok


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Anything yet? Try not to panic.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

first 2 cant get breathing


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

What day is she on? is she premature? How long did it take her to break the sacks? If the next is born with complete sack make sure to break it yourself with a cloth or towel, she may not be getting to them quick enough, wishing you well, hope the rest goes smoothly xx


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i dont no wat day she is on i rescued her, she was breaking the sack pretty much straight away she had the first 2 pretty much straight after each other i think she has more to come i will stay with her


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

aww am sorry about the first 2, hope the others will be fine..yeah iv just rescued 2 pregnant cats and i hjave no idea when they are due, ones pretty soon and the other i think is couple of weeks behind..


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

another one on the way


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

spankingtigger said:


> another one on the way


ok good, keep with us..


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

its alive do i leave her to it? she is cleaning it i think


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

yes leave her to it, she should no what to do, but keep an eye on her..


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

should she be showing that she has milk?


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

she should bring them towards her, and they shoul latch on..but if she isnt then you will need to put them near her teats so they get the idea..


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i keep putting it on a teat but it sucks a couple of times and then stops


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

ok well as long as shes warm, and snuggled in by them at the moment, shel should be ok at the moment, mum will help her...

If she doesnt then you will have to hand feed her, but dont worry about that at the moment... 

has she had anymore kittens?


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

good luck, hope everything goes ok xx


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

nope no more at the mo


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

spankingtigger said:


> nope no more at the mo


ok,..just keep an eye on the 1 for now, try n get her/him to get some milk, might take a while, but hopefully he/she will get the hang of it...


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

how are the kits doing? sre theyall beathing ok now?


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

purrlover said:


> how are the kits doing? sre theyall beathing ok now?


There is only 1 kitten at the moment...sadley the first 2 died...


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

mypets said:


> There is only 1 kitten at the moment...sadley the first 2 died...


aww im so sorry  good luck with the little one and anymore that arrive xxx


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

I hope the first surviving baby is ok. And that if any more have arrived then they too are ok.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

only the one still think there might be one more but not sure, the little one is still trying to suckle but weather it is getting milk i not sure 
but she is being a good mummy cuddling up to it and still cleaning it every now and then


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

sounds like shes doing an excellent job, and you of course...


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

im pretty sure there is at least one more to come im sure i seen it a second ago then she made loads of noise but not out yet


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

They can have long breaks in between...if shes pushing and the kitten isnt coming then ul need to ring the emergency vet...or if you think shes in distress...


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

she has stopped pushing and not in destress she is grooming her self and the kitten


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

4th kitten out and alive


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yay, congrats. when u have the time we would love to c some piccies!!

well done


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats on the live babies , sorry for the ones you lost, it is never easy. Sounds like you did very well I think I would have been a complete mess.!!!


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

Congrats on the babies  It is a shame about the lost ones. But I agree, it sounds like you (and Mum) did really well.
I hope all are well today.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

right things have gone down hill,  2 babies are doing well but mum has just been to the vets and has a kitten still inside her, she has been given a shot of anitbiotics (sp) and something to induce labor again, if she does not pass it on her own she will be going back to the vets tomo to have the baby taken out and to get spayed at the same time.

she is still looking after the 2 living babies so i will stay with her again tonight and every one keep your fingers crossed for my little princess xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you!!! Good luck!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

It would be oxytocin he has given her, hopefully it will work, keep us posted. will keep my fingers crossed for you both


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

oh god hun...cant believe it...hope she does pass it through..


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

awww sorry to hear this, hopefully she passes it. Keep us informed. Sending good luck xx


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

ok so now i have even more bad news i let her out of her box about 8.30 as she was getting very agatated as she walked out she was dripping blood everywhere so i made her a nice little bed which she liked but then i tried offering her some food like the vet told me but for the first time ever she turned her nose up at it , 10 mins later she got up and tried to go under my bed where she started being sick and as she was being sick there was even more blood coming out, so the only thing i could do was phone the vet 

she is now having the baby removed and while they have her under they are going to remove her womb so there fore no more kittens which is good for her (i was getting her spayed when she was ready anyway)

he is hoping to have her ready to come home tonight so she can get back with her babies but if they find something different during the op they will keep her in.

i so hope she comes home for the kittens sake and hers, all i want to do no is take her old owners to court, im so glad i took her wen i did if i didnt there is no way her old owners would have cared enough to get her to the vets, i hate people like them and when i next she her in my shop im going to go mad!!!!

this is one expensive rescue cat but her and her kittens is worth every penny!!!!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Poor cat and poor kittens - such a shame - good on yo for taking her in. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

spankingtigger said:


> ok so now i have even more bad news i let her out of her box about 8.30 as she was getting very agatated as she walked out she was dripping blood everywhere so i made her a nice little bed which she liked but then i tried offering her some food like the vet told me but for the first time ever she turned her nose up at it , 10 mins later she got up and tried to go under my bed where she started being sick and as she was being sick there was even more blood coming out, so the only thing i could do was phone the vet
> 
> she is now having the baby removed and while they have her under they are going to remove her womb so there fore no more kittens which is good for her (i was getting her spayed when she was ready anyway)
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh...im so sorry...I hope she is ok..bless her...are you hand feeding the kittens now?


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

Oh i'm so sorry things have taken a turn for the worst 

I really hope she is well enough to get home to her babies. It is great that she is in your capable hands instead of her previous owner's.

Good luck with her op and the babies.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

op is over and she is home back with her babies there was a dead baby inside her and they have also removed her ovarys and her womb so this can never happen again to the poor girl, the vet also said that her teats are deformed and only 2 are producing milk which i already new so i have to hand feed them a few times aday to supplement there diet which i dont mind, she is now tucking into some biccys then i will try and get the babies to feed from her again. 

im glad she is home


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

glad the op is over and shes ok...this really was a horrible ordeal for you both...


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG !!! I am so glad she now has a loving, caring,responsable owner in you. What a night you must of had.Well done for both of you comming out of this in one peice.
Cant wait to see pics of the little ones.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

will get pics up later on tonight


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

spankingtigger said:


> will get pics up later on tonight


good good, we want pictures...:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

bit worried about mummy cat today, i have not seen her eat drink or use the litter tray today is this normal after a big op??

she is feeding and i think grooming the kittens but im worried, i have just rang the on call vet and she want very helpfull telling me she will be ok and to come in tomo.

so just after some info from other people on here


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Our girl had kittens 7 weeks ago and the first few days wouldn't leave them, didn't have a poop for over 4 days! and would only have 1 wee a day whilst they were little.

It may be that your girl feels the same.

Will she eat if you put a bit on your hand for her? Lily used to growl if I put a bowl near the kittens but was ok if I hand fed her.

keep an eye on her and see how she goes.

D x


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

no i keep trying to get her to feed of my hand but nothing she wont even smell it now


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

How is she today ?

What a time you have had of it! I do hope she,the kitts and of course yourself are okay.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

mum is not doing to wel just off to the vet now kittens are doing well though


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hope all is ok, will be thinking of you.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

spankingtigger said:


> mum is not doing to wel just off to the vet now kittens are doing well though


Hya

How is she?

D xx


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

right back from the vets and the out come is not good he thinks all the stress of the last prgnancy and the op has bought out something inside her that can not be treated  where she lost alot of blood she dont have wat it takes to reproduce the blood cells, she is very pale and has no enery and now has no energy for the kittens  you can see that she still wants to be with them as she gets very nervous when she i not around them. all i can do for her now is try to get her to eat and drink and keep her warm. the vet gave her some fluids and will do again tomo if need be.



i have my fingers crossed for her but i dont think she will make it through the night, im crying now and i dont normally cry


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

im sorry , hopefully shell pull through  sending my thoughts xxxx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw I am sorry - she may pull through - I hope so xx

D xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That's so sad - I hope she pulls through! Are you hand feeding to take the stress off her body? You are a saint you know.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

yes i am hand feeding, wat else do i need to be doing with them if she cant grrom them?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

aww god i am so sorry hun, hoping she pulls through hun, please stay positive. xxxx


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like you have been through hell & back so far this past few days. I really hope that Mum pulls through this for you. Keeping all fingers and paws crossed for you here.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i cant see her being with us in the morning


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O dear, I am sorry.

You need to be feeding the kittens every two hours I'm afraid, day and night at least for the next few days. You need to toilet them after every feed too (it doesn't matter if they won't go after every feed) - you do this by rubbing their bums with damp cotton wool. It's hard work but the good news is that as long as the kittens are healthy you should be in with a very good chance of raising them all successfully sinc ethey have got the colostrum they needed.

You're going to need someone to look after them while you are in Cuba and they will still need hand feeding by then (only every four hours though and not overnight). If you haven't anyone in mind who can do the job, ask around well in advance. I'd do it with pleasure but I'm in Yorkshire!

I do hope your girl pulls through.

Liz


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

She is obviously very anaemic. Can the vet not give her a blood transfusion or some sort of blood substitute?


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

he did say about a blood transfusion but they dont have a doner and they have to cross the blood or something 

she has had some water on her own and im syringe feeding her some paste thhe vet gave me so at least she had food and water in her belly at last


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

hi just to let you all no she has breathed her last breath she is now in a happy place 

she is gone but never forgotten 

princess i will always love you xxx


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

That is so, so sad. 

Run free at the Bridge, sweetheart.

I hope her fur babies grow up to be big, strong bundles of mischief. Good luck with the rearing. Do you have anyone who can help take a turn in feeding and toileting?


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

OMG!, Im so so sorry about her...cant believe what iv just read...poor thing, a new mummy, she should of been happy and proud but she didnt have the strength to carry on..

sleep well little girl...


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

the kittens will be going to a foster cat mummy so i dont lose them aswell my firends mum has kittens of the same age so fingers crossed she will take them on and i will have them back when there old enough

im devastated


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh wow  I just saw this thread. 

I'm so sorry that your girl didn't make it, poor sweetie. I hope that the babies will grow up to be big and strong. Please keep us updated on thier progress. Hugs for you x


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

spankingtigger said:


> the kittens will be going to a foster cat mummy so i dont lose them aswell my firends mum has kittens of the same age so fingers crossed she will take them on and i will have them back when there old enough
> 
> im devastated


Aww well thats good of her to take them...as i know its a time keeper if you have to hand feed them...if we were closer i would have done it for you...:wink5:


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

sorry about mummy cat  xxHUGxx its good that you know a foster cat , youll have to keep us updated about the kitens


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Really sorry to be reading this, thank god she spent her last days with you.

Keeping everything crossed for the little ones,


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Am so so sorry about your mummy, that is so sad to read, i cant believe that that can happen when they have kittens. 

Sending you a big hug xxxxx


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, I've just seen this thread 

I'm so sorry for your loss and hope the babies can make it.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have been reading this thread for some time and you have been a real trooper in all of this as I said before I would be a complete mess. My Twinkle had kittens two weeks ago and I couldn't imagine losing her, you must be devastated. Glad to hear you have a foster mum for the babies, I realy hope it all works out well for you. Thinking of you hun.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I am sorry. This is not at all common and it is rotten that it has happened to you when you weren't even intending to be a breeder. The kittens will do better with a foster Mum so that is definitely the right decision. They will give you a lot of pleasure when you finally get them back - I think we can be sure you will be keeping at least one!

Liz


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

So sad to read this.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Such a pity about mum - I was so hoping she would pull through. Glad the kits have a foster mum that will help them. Big hugs!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

only just read this, and im so sorry you lost mum, fingers crossed the babies pull through, do keep us posted,


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

Oh i'm so sorry Mum didn't make it. You made sure she felt loved, secure and wanted which she will have appreciated.
You did a great job. And I'm glad you have a foster Mum for the babies, I hope they thrive and ease your pain.
Take care and good luck with the babies.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your cat - sleep well lovely.

Good to hear you are going to have some help with the kittens though. Keep us updated with their progress.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

right not long back from dropping the 2 kittens off (i will be keeping both of them if they make it) the foster mum didnt seem to bothered by them being in with her 4 kttens but she didnt go and feed them either so keeping my fingers crossed that she has fed them by now, my only worry is that they are out side  i am phoning the lady at 8pm tp see how they are if she has not fed them i will go get them and try and different foster mum  keep your fingers crossed everyone xx


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

outside?? ...........


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

yep thats wat i thought, she said that all her cats have there kittens inside then she moves them out side in a chicken house :/ 

i havejust rang her and she says it looks like she is letting them feed so i will check in with her tomo i dont want them to die


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Firstly I am so sorry for the dreadful experience you've had - it really is not at all common for a queen to die after giving birth. You have been very unlucky 

Secondly I would be VERY concerned about newborn kittens being outside - they cannot control their body temperature until at least 3 weeks of age, and they need constant heat of about 25 degrees C. Being outside is very risky indeed unless there is some source of heat.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i no i am very worried about it but the ladys daughter has been telling me that her mum has been breeding cat for 60 yrs and has always done it and has lost very few, i will phone her again tomo to ee how my 2 are doing the queen has 4 of her own aswell so hopefully they are all keeping each other nice and snug.

the chicken house is in a very sheltered part of the garden out of wind and rain so i can only hope that all 6 kittens are warm enough and feeding well


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

spankingtigger said:


> right not long back from dropping the 2 kittens off (i will be keeping both of them if they make it) the foster mum didnt seem to bothered by them being in with her 4 kttens but she didnt go and feed them either so keeping my fingers crossed that she has fed them by now, my only worry is that they are out side  i am phoning the lady at 8pm tp see how they are if she has not fed them i will go get them and try and different foster mum  keep your fingers crossed everyone xx


If the other kittens are of a similar age I'm sure it will be absolutely fine. If the others are significantly older the little ones are likely to be pushed out.

As for being outside, it's summer and it's warm. There is no reason at all to suppose the kittens won't be fine. If they were out in the open and it rained that would be a different matter of course but that is not the situation here.

Last year my parents took on a cat that was supposedly too young to be spayed and the inevitable happened. The older cat started to bully her and the young pregnant cat disappeared and had her kittens in a neighbouring garden. The neighbours concerned were on holiday and the garden was rather like fort knox and impossible to get into easily. So the cat had the kittens there. When the neighbours returned from holiday the cat emerged (she was friendly with a child at the house) and they found one kitten. The cat and kitten were returned to my parents and shut in. The next part is so difficult to believe that I am not at all sure I would believe it if I was not sure that my parents are both intelligent and honest. FOUR DAYS later they found the second kitten - alive in the neighbour's garden. It is a small and very middle class community and the chances of there being another heavily pregnant female cat around that no-one knew about are zero.

One year I had a semi-feral cat deliver a litter in the long grass in my garden. I was feeding her but she was reluctant to come near the house. I picked up the litter and moved them somewhere, I can't remember where but it was somewhere outside so presumably the shed. They were all fine. Feral cats do this all the time. It might be another matter in December of course!

Liz


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

had a phone call off the lady this morning all 6 kittens are happily feeding off mum so all is good now i just cant wait till there old enough to come back home


----------



## LisaLisa (Jun 26, 2009)

i'm really very sorry to hear about mum passing  but at least it sounds like the kittens are doing well, I'm sure they'll bring you lots of smiles


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

thank you and i think they def will as soon as i get them back 

im going to see them wed so i will get some pics


----------

